# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  Color Atlas of Human Anatomy

## الوسادة

اطلس ملون للجسم لكل طلاب الطب و الصيدله و غيرها من التخصصات الطبية 



McMinn's Color Atlas of Human Anatomy





من هنا 


مع حبي

الوسادة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شكله مفيد  هالكتاب للتعرف على الجسم

انشالله الكل يستفيد .. شكراً يا وسادتنا  :Smile:

----------

